# Pbusardo vists FlavourArt Italy



## Paulie (29/9/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (29/9/15)

fantastic to see the open and friendly people producing our flavors. i am sure there sales will get a boost from this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

